# Engine Sitting Too Low



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Another in the seemingly endless line of problems I am encountering in this build. So I am under the front of the car chasing leaks. Look at the drag link bar and it is right up against the front of the oil pan! WTF? Granted, the front end is in the air and no tires on the ground so it is not loaded. Would that bring the drag link down and away from the oil pan if I put the front tires on and drop them back onto the ground? If not, what then? The crappy motor mounts I bought from my friends at OPGI? Wouldn’t surprise me any. Any recommendations?


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

SLSTEVE said:


> Another in the seemingly endless line of problems I am encountering in this build. So I am under the front of the car chasing leaks. Look at the drag link bar and it is right up against the front of the oil pan! WTF? Granted, the front end is in the air and no tires on the ground so it is not loaded. Would that bring the drag link down and away from the oil pan if I put the front tires on and drop them back onto the ground? If not, what then? The crappy motor mounts I bought from my friends at OPGI? Wouldn’t surprise me any. Any recommendations?


You didn't mention if you were running an aftermarket or stock style pan. I have heard this is a common problem with some after market pans. 



https://butlerperformance.com/i-31643312-butler-performance-frame-mount-spacers-1964-72-gto-lemans-tempest-set-bpi-1026-2.html?ref=category:1393554


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Jared said:


> You didn't mention if you were running an aftermarket or stock style pan. I have heard this is a common problem with some after market pans.
> 
> 
> 
> https://butlerperformance.com/i-31643312-butler-performance-frame-mount-spacers-1964-72-gto-lemans-tempest-set-bpi-1026-2.html?ref=category:1393554





Jared said:


> You didn't mention if you were running an aftermarket or stock style pan. I have heard this is a common problem with some after market pans.
> 
> 
> 
> https://butlerperformance.com/i-31643312-butler-performance-frame-mount-spacers-1964-72-gto-lemans-tempest-set-bpi-1026-2.html?ref=category:1393554


I have a Milodon oil pan on it. Guess it’s aftermarket but thought it was stock configuration.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Join the club...35.00














spacers from Ebay...not a fun job.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I was just about to say... This was last weeks topic! lol.

Steve... you should name your car Scooby Doo... It has a knack for finding everything wrong, and makes fixing it a complete mystery! 

Butler performance has engine mount spacers. Just watch your intake height. If you're already hitting the hood with the air cleaner, spacers will create more issues.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> I was just about to say... This was last weeks topic! lol.
> 
> Steve... you should name your car Scooby Doo... It has a knack for finding everything wrong, and makes fixing it a complete mystery!
> 
> Butler performance has engine mount spacers. Just watch your intake height. If you're already hitting the hood with the air cleaner, spacers will create more issues.


Yeah Jimmy, you're right! Just when I think I'm almost out of the woods, something else rises up and kicks me in the nads. Thought I had the front clip hung, the painter came and helped me hang the sheetmetal. I wanted him to tighten up the gap at the bottom of the left front fender to the rocker and he said he couldn't because it would affect the door closing. After he left I found the real reason-the bottom mounting bolt was stripped. Had problems with the hood, too big a gap at the cowl so I started playing with that. Got it almost perfect then one of the cheesy hood studs decided to vacate its hole, so had to remove the hood to fix that. Then I noticed the right side hood hinge was all twisted so I ordered a new set from Ames. Took the driver side fender off and drilled and tapped the offending mounting nut. Now I have to try and get that stuff back on and lined up. Good thing my interior parts won't be delivered until July, otherwise I wouldn't be ready for it. Still might not be at the rate I'm going!

Oh, and while the hood was on ever so briefly I never even thought to check the hood to air cleaner clearance-stay tuned...


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> Yeah Jimmy, you're right! Just when I think I'm almost out of the woods, something else rises up and kicks me in the nads. Thought I had the front clip hung, the painter came and helped me hang the sheetmetal. I wanted him to tighten up the gap at the bottom of the left front fender to the rocker and he said he couldn't because it would affect the door closing. After he left I found the real reason-the bottom mounting bolt was stripped. Had problems with the hood, too big a gap at the cowl so I started playing with that. Got it almost perfect then one of the cheesy hood studs decided to vacate its hole, so had to remove the hood to fix that. Then I noticed the right side hood hinge was all twisted so I ordered a new set from Ames. Took the driver side fender off and drilled and tapped the offending mounting nut. Now I have to try and get that stuff back on and lined up. Good thing my interior parts won't be delivered until July, otherwise I wouldn't be ready for it. Still might not be at the rate I'm going!
> 
> Oh, and while the hood was on ever so briefly I never even thought to check the hood to air cleaner clearance-stay tuned...


So I just ordered a set of frame mount spacers. Found a pair on ebay that looked just like the ones that Butler sells. Planning my strategy for the addition of the spacers. Good thing the weather is starting to cooperate here, it's only supposed to snow only once next week. Big improvement.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> Yeah Jimmy, you're right! Just when I think I'm almost out of the woods, something else rises up and kicks me in the nads. Thought I had the front clip hung, the painter came and helped me hang the sheetmetal. I wanted him to tighten up the gap at the bottom of the left front fender to the rocker and he said he couldn't because it would affect the door closing. After he left I found the real reason-the bottom mounting bolt was stripped. Had problems with the hood, too big a gap at the cowl so I started playing with that. Got it almost perfect then one of the cheesy hood studs decided to vacate its hole, so had to remove the hood to fix that. Then I noticed the right side hood hinge was all twisted so I ordered a new set from Ames. Took the driver side fender off and drilled and tapped the offending mounting nut. Now I have to try and get that stuff back on and lined up. Good thing my interior parts won't be delivered until July, otherwise I wouldn't be ready for it. Still might not be at the rate I'm going!
> 
> Oh, and while the hood was on ever so briefly I never even thought to check the hood to air cleaner clearance-stay tuned...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Count your blessings. My car is all done and driving, but I've been trying to tune it since December. It's never done... Fix the timing and the rockers are too loose, fix the rockers and the carb is jetted wrong, fix the carb and the spark plugs are fowled. FIx the spark plugs and the spark plug wires are bad. Replace the spark plug wires and now the plugs are fowled again. Man I love working on my GTO, but all relationships are supposed to be give an take. So far, I'm doing all the work, and getting very little in return!


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Count your blessings. My car is all done and driving, but I've been trying to tune it since December. It's never done... Fix the timing and the rockers are too loose, fix the rockers and the carb is jetted wrong, fix the carb and the spark plugs are fowled. FIx the spark plugs and the spark plug wires are bad. Replace the spark plug wires and now the plugs are fowled again. Man I love working on my GTO, but all relationships are supposed to be give an take. So far, I'm doing all the work, and getting very little in return!


At least you can go out and drive it. All I can do is look at mine-no scowl at it as it drips on the floor. Finally got brake fluid to the rear drums. And pumped up the master cylinder. Now the front hoses are leaking at the banjo bolts. Afraid to tighten them any more. Now what?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

SLSTEVE said:


> At least you can go out and drive it. All I can do is look at mine-no scowl at it as it drips on the floor. Finally got brake fluid to the rear drums. And pumped up the master cylinder. Now the front hoses are leaking at the banjo bolts. Afraid to tighten them any more. Now what?


Are the hoses new? Copper washer on each side of the banjo fitting?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I've worked on many GM's which had a right and left brake hose.... And on more than one occasion, I found them swapped. They won't seat right at the caliper if that's the case.


----------



## JLuger (Sep 8, 2012)

I just went through this My pan was just touching the center link so I made a couple of quarter inch spacers and ordered new motor mounts from Ames when I picked the motor up my pan was sitting on the cross member.
Well I put them in got to thinking it was to much so I ordered the 3/16 ones from Ames.
Didn’t change much. Can tell you that was the vibration I was chasing go figure.
FYI I have a drive on lift and it was a bitch. I made 2 blocks to fit under the bottom of the timing chain cover and used a bottle jack not the smartest way but I didn’t have a engine hoist.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

JLuger said:


> I just went through this My pan was just touching the center link so I made a couple of quarter inch spacers and ordered new motor mounts from Ames when I picked the motor up my pan was sitting on the cross member.
> Well I put them in got to thinking it was to much so I ordered the 3/16 ones from Ames.
> Didn’t change much. Can tell you that was the vibration I was chasing go figure.
> FYI I have a drive on lift and it was a bitch. I made 2 blocks to fit under the bottom of the timing chain cover and used a bottle jack not the smartest way but I didn’t have a engine hoist.
> ...


Yeah, this is on my list of things to get done. Ordered a set of spacers from eBay then I get a message from the guy and he already sold them. I’m still chasing brake leaks, coolant leaks, thermostat housing issues.


----------

